# For Auntie Liza - some pics of Aolani



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted a pic of Aolani on SM in a while (as Liza pointed out in a recent thread) so I am taking this opportunity to post a few that I recently took of him pretending to be a little model. Enjoy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a handsome little model he is!!! I love all of the pics...he is so gorgeous! All of the ladies will be so smitten with him...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili:Omg omg !!:chili: AOLANI I LOVE YOU AND I MISSED YOU SOO MUCH ! and omg edith those are beautiful shots ! n what are you talking about hes a perfect model !! i would love it if dolce would stay still for one minute. aolani is the perfect model and he is gorgeous , i love all his outfits , too cute , aww u just made my nite, and mind u ive had one of those days and aolani just made it soo much better ... love the pics :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW Aolani, you sure are handsome! Edith, those pictures are stunning...you took these?? They belong in a magazine!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

PRETENDING to be a model?? He IS a model!

Such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, great pictures, Aolani is so handsome!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

WOOT! New pictures of handsome Aolani  boy he is GLAMOROUS :clap::clap::thmbup: those pictures belong in a fashion magazine!! Great job Edith  and thanks for sharing!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Work it baybee work it!! lol What a handsome guy! I love the leash in his mouth....I had a black lab that would pick up her own leash and "walk herself".


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, Edith for Aolani pics!!! :aktion033: :chili: Aolani, you are a stunning model!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the parka photo with his hood on. :wub2:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> PRETENDING to be a model?? He IS a model!
> 
> Such a handsome boy!!


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! We have a star. Well Aolani has always been a star, but look at him! He's really working that runway. Phenomenal pics Edith! I love seeing the progress you are making w/his training, and always love your talented photography. Wonderful pics of our hottie Aolani!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is one great model!!! and sooo handsome!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

your pics are beautiful, great job. Aolani is the perfect model. What is he wearing in that first pic? (or should I say 'who' is he wearing? he is really a supermodel)


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aolani! You're making Lola swoon :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is so adorable and makes a most handsome model!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

there's our precious Aolani:wub: Edith you know how much I love your boy:tender::smootch: the picture with Aolani holding his leash is my favorite:good post - perfect


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I love your pictures. Aolani is so beautiful :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> What a handsome little model he is!!! I love all of the pics...he is so gorgeous! All of the ladies will be so smitten with him...


Aww thank you so much. I love the pics you post too 



uniquelovdolce said:


> :chili:Omg omg !!:chili: AOLANI I LOVE YOU AND I MISSED YOU SOO MUCH ! and omg edith those are beautiful shots ! n what are you talking about hes a perfect model !! i would love it if dolce would stay still for one minute. aolani is the perfect model and he is gorgeous , i love all his outfits , too cute , aww u just made my nite, and mind u ive had one of those days and aolani just made it soo much better ... love the pics :wub::wub::wub:


Yay!! Glad you liked them Liza! I'm sure if you just keep working with Dolce he will get it soon. Just don't cave, be strong and hold on to that treat or toy until he does what you want him to do. Glad we were able to put a smile on your face. P.S. we def have to meet up next week so that Dolce can get his goodies 



Bailey&Me said:


> WOW Aolani, you sure are handsome! Edith, those pictures are stunning...you took these?? They belong in a magazine!!


Thank you Nida Yes, I took them over the weekend. Bought some white board, used the lighting in the office as I think it is the best and snapped away. It was kind of funny because Aolani would get on the board just so that I would stop combing him. He knew that once he was on the board it was picture time so I couldn't comb him anymore LOL.



bellaratamaltese said:


> PRETENDING to be a model?? He IS a model!
> 
> Such a handsome boy!!


Awwm thank you Stacy. We hope he gets chosen to be an actual model and will keep everyone posted.



Peace23 said:


> Wow, great pictures, Aolani is so handsome!


Thank you - that means a lot seeing as how your boy and mine look so much alike and your boy is stunning 



yeagerbum said:


> WOOT! New pictures of handsome Aolani  boy he is GLAMOROUS :clap::clap::thmbup: those pictures belong in a fashion magazine!! Great job Edith  and thanks for sharing!


Awww thanks Sara, so happy that you liked them and I hope to see more pics of Yeager soon too 





missiek said:


> Work it baybee work it!! lol What a handsome guy! I love the leash in his mouth....I had a black lab that would pick up her own leash and "walk herself".


LOL, isn't that such a cool little trick, it does look like they are about to walk themselves.



suzimalteselover said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, Edith for Aolani pics!!! :aktion033: :chili: Aolani, you are a stunning model!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love the parka photo with his hood on. :wub2:


Awww, thank you Suzi. The parka pic is one of my favorites too. Love hthe way his mouth looks all puckered up in it.



lynda said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth


Thank you


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Rose & Lily are smitten over handsome Aolani.:HistericalSmiley: All of the pictures are so awesome, it's hard to pick a favorite. All I know is that I could kiss him all day long!:wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> OMG! We have a star. Well Aolani has always been a star, but look at him! He's really working that runway. Phenomenal pics Edith! I love seeing the progress you are making w/his training, and always love your talented photography. Wonderful pics of our hottie Aolani!


Thank you Tammy! So glad that you enjoyed the pics! The hold trick really makes an impression with people and I think its a really fun trick to watch them learn. I am going to try to put a fence int eh yard so that we can do some outdoor training when the weather gets nicer and of course take some actions shots of our little model. I hope to see updated pics of your beauties too, so do miss seeing them so please give them hugs and kisses from me and Aolani♥



mary-anderson said:


> He is one great model!!! and sooo handsome!


Thank you Mary 



Maglily said:


> your pics are beautiful, great job. Aolani is the perfect model. What is he wearing in that first pic? (or should I say 'who' is he wearing? he is really a supermodel)


LOL, he is wearing a Glamour Pooch Jacket of an ensemble we purchased at Posh Puppy. This is the link in casr you are interested Glamour Pooch Jacket with Jeans - Apparel - Outfits & Tracksuits Posh Puppy Boutique



angelgirl599 said:


> Aolani! You're making Lola swoon :wub:


Awww, now Aolani is blushing too ♥



donnad said:


> He is so adorable and makes a most handsome model!


Thank you 



Matilda's mommy said:


> there's our precious Aolani:wub: Edith you know how much I love your boy:tender::smootch: the picture with Aolani holding his leash is my favorite:good post - perfect


Aww Paula and you know how much we love you and your girls too. I love the leash photos too becuase we put a lot of work into them.



fleurdelys said:


> I love your pictures. Aolani is so beautiful :wub:


Thank you


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

aprilb said:


> I think Rose & Lily are smitten over handsome Aolani.:HistericalSmiley: All of the pictures are so awesome, it's hard to pick a favorite. All I know is that I could kiss him all day long!:wub:


Awww, thank you Rose, Lily and April. Aolani sends you all puppy kisses too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow what great pics!!!!! Oh he is precious!!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He's a GREAT model- like he was born to model!! 
His eyes actually remind me of bisou's.

Did you take those photos yourself? They're really really good!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! I love Aolani - he is so cute!!!


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

What a GORGEOUS pup!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sooo cute!!! I just love the one with him holding the leash in his mouth like "walk me PLEASE!!!". Adorable!!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

aolani is such a stud muffin, does his hair stay pushed back like that and not fall in his eyes? i would love it louis' hair stayed like that.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like he could work the "catwalk" any day.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

allheart said:


> Wow what great pics!!!!! Oh he is precious!!!!


Thank you Christine ♥



iheartbisou said:


> He's a GREAT model- like he was born to model!!
> His eyes actually remind me of bisou's.
> 
> Did you take those photos yourself? They're really really good!!!


Aww thanks Andrea. I do see what you mean about Bisous eyes resembling Aolani's. Yes, I took the pics myself - just added a white background and Aolani did his thing. 



Orla said:


> awww! I love Aolani - he is so cute!!!


We love Milo too!



MalshiChase said:


> What a GORGEOUS pup!!


Thank you 



SugarBob62 said:


> Sooo cute!!! I just love the one with him holding the leash in his mouth like "walk me PLEASE!!!". Adorable!!


LOL, thank you, that's one of my favs too.



cleex1004 said:


> aolani is such a stud muffin, does his hair stay pushed back like that and not fall in his eyes? i would love it louis' hair stayed like that.


I use a little bit of coconut oil on his bangs so that they stay pushed back. Otherwise I have him in a top knot.



CloudClan said:


> Looks like he could work the "catwalk" any day.


LOL Carina, yes he shakes his little tush on the catwalk


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Handsome!!! I love the houndstooth vest with the touch of blue - so manly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz: How did I miss this post, Edith??:w00t: Aolani makes an amazing model. :aktion033: I swear - he could sell me ANYTHING. :wub::wub: He's so handsome. And what a great job of shooting him. Are you getting his portfolio out? Maybe Broadway next? He could be a "Broadway SHOW" dog. :HistericalSmiley: Love that harness too. Where did you get it? See he's sellin'.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Aolani -- you are just adorable. And your Mom takes such wonderful pictures of you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Handsome!!! I love the houndstooth vest with the touch of blue - so manly!


 
Thank you Erin. Aolani finds it hard to look manly as he often gets mistaken for a girl so he much appreciates your comment :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz: How did I miss this post, Edith??:w00t: Aolani makes an amazing model. :aktion033: I swear - he could sell me ANYTHING. :wub::wub: He's so handsome. And what a great job of shooting him. Are you getting his portfolio out? Maybe Broadway next? He could be a "Broadway SHOW" dog. :HistericalSmiley: Love that harness too. Where did you get it? See he's sellin'.


LOL, it's okay Sue  I submitted some of these photos to see if he can be a doggy model so we're keeping our fingers and paws crossed. Yep, I guess since he doesn't qualify for Westminster, Eukanuba or Crufts he can do Broadway - he'll even take off-Broadway  Allie (remember Lucy-Lu's mom) sent him this harness and leash. It is from Puppia.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Aolani -- you are just adorable. And your Mom takes such wonderful pictures of you.


Awww, thank you Lynn


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I love these pictures! Aolani is sooo cute. Indy is very jealous of Aolani's cute clothes.... Indy says his clothes are not nearly so nice, if they were, he says he *might* consider tolerating them. 

We both hope Aolani can get a modeling job, he sure looks great in your pics!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh he is such a ham! What a gorgeous face and love all the poses, especially the one with the parker on. Aolani, you are a handsome dude!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gorgeous Pics of Aolani~~~He looks just like a little model. Love the white background!!!!:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMGoodness!!!! I only saw one picture of him in FB while I was doing a quick browse through my phone, but not the rest. I TOTALLY LOVE these!!!! Edith, they are magazine photos  and I did Aolani by only looking at one photo is that he is a born model :wub:

love the photos and love Aolani

hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't know how I missed it either. What a fantastic job you have done of the pictures, just gorgeous!! and such a well trained little boy he is to sit so perfectly with his leash in his mouth. Fantastic!!! :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------

